# Sibutramine



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

Has anyone run this before and what's your take on it?

It was used for people with obesity and although discontinued its still available.

ive just acquired some from Dimensions Lab and I'm two days in. Seems to be working so far.

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I use it daily when cutting gets tough.

Dimension stuff is decent. I have It also.

Takes the mind off food and supresses hunger but doesn't last all day for me.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

DC1 said:


> I use it daily when cutting gets tough.
> 
> Dimension stuff is decent. I have It also.
> 
> Takes the mind off food and supresses hunger but doesn't last all day for me.


 I find taking two tabs per day (30g) I get a slight buzz from it and some sweats too.

How long have you been running it and do you get any sides?

cheers


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Mildo said:


> I find taking two tabs per day (30g) I get a slight buzz from it and some sweats too.
> 
> How long have you been running it and do you get any sides?
> 
> cheers


 Ran it last year for a good few months.

Been on it since January so far. No side effects whatsoever.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

DC1 said:


> Ran it last year for a good few months.
> 
> Been on it since January so far. No side effects whatsoever.


 Cool,

Do you find they do the job?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic, sibutramine works extremely well if your appetite is higher than you'd like, for me it's practically a miracle drug.

Been using them ages (as in a couple of years plus on and off - mostly on - off only when I've run out and poor planning) - no side effects (that I have noticed or that have appeared on any tests) and they have worked throughout the on times.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Run Rx labs and it was absolute horse s**t. Done nothing

Got a new lab yesterday but not running it while I am ill. Suspect it will be better though


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

big said:


> Absolutely fantastic, sibutramine works extremely well if your appetite is higher than you'd like, for me it's practically a miracle drug.
> 
> Been using them ages (as in a couple of years plus on and off - mostly on - off only when I've run out and poor planning) - no side effects (that I have noticed or that have appeared on any tests) and they have worked throughout the on times.


 That's great to hear. Cheers for replying 

What dose were you running them at?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Irish Beast said:


> Run Rx labs and it was absolute horse s**t. Done nothing
> 
> Got a new lab yesterday but not running it while I am ill. Suspect it will be better though


 What lab did you go for this time round?


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Mildo said:


> I find taking two tabs per day (30g) I get a slight buzz from it and some sweats too.
> 
> How long have you been running it and do you get any sides?
> 
> cheers


 you've been running it two days and already bumping up to a double dose?? hacks stuff it already strong..

Personally I would have started half a tab and only increased on real signs of hunger


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

SwollNP said:


> you've been running it two days and already bumping up to a double dose?? hacks stuff it already strong..
> 
> Personally I would have started half a tab and only increased on real signs of hunger


 I have a high tolerance when taking things so I started off on day one with one 15mg tab then on the second and now third I upped it to two 15mg tabs.

i suppose it affects people differently


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

Got it for free one time so I tried it and wow, it made me not want to think about food (being that it was Christmas time, it did me well!) Extremely useful during dieting!


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Best to take it with a filling meal and drink loads of water imo, it keeps the feeling of being full last longer. Also ime id cycle it and not become too dependent on it. I used it in my first stages of IF to help get though the first weeks and now i hardly use it, still got half a tub left.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Mildo said:


> That's great to hear. Cheers for replying
> 
> What dose were you running them at?


 15mg ED first thing on an empty stomach


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

big said:


> 15mg ED first thing on an empty stomach


 Did you venture to 30mg at all?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Mildo said:


> Did you venture to 30mg at all?


 Yes - I tried both 30mg first thing and 15mg 2x/day. There wasn't any major difference when doubling the dose in one go - it made me feel a bit sick at times which of course further reduced appetite, but not ideal. The 15mg 2x/day helped a bit when it came to the evening - I find it wears off a fair bit later in the day (I think half life is . However, since I like to eat later, it isn't an issue for me - in fact beneficial that appetite increases then. So I have mostly stayed at 15mg first thing as it's convenient and works well for what I want it to do (which is to bring my appetite closer to my maintenance cals).

Remember that sibutramine bioavailability is affected massively by high first-pass effect. So there will be larger differences between different people of whether 15mg is enough. All you can really do is trial and error and work with the lowest dose that gives you the effects you want. It sounds a lot like 15mg is fine for you too, so stick with that while it's working IMO.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Never tried it. Btw I see you guys mentioning its ability yo reduce appetite.

Clen to do this to me. Clen really makes me want to avoid food, it gave me even nausea thinking about food on 120mg a day.

Also starting to eat was a pain... I really felt like I wanted to throw up. Once I got some food down though the throwing up feeling vanished and I enjoyed the food. Btw, finished what I had to eat, I couldn't be bothered to eat more and slowly the feeling of nausea about food came back.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Poops out for me. Shame because the first week or so I can cut calories by half with little effort.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mildo said:


> What lab did you go for this time round?


 Sphinx

It doesnt do much either. Not gonna bother with it any more


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sibutramine is good stuff, but jacks up ur bp and makes ur dick limp. I was taking double the dose too. Got a little high off of it. :thumb:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

iamyou said:


> Sibutramine is good stuff, but jacks up ur bp and makes ur dick limp. I was taking double the dose too. Got a little high off of it. :thumb:


 Ha ha that would explain my limp dick, even on high test and Tren lol

Yea I'm getting a little buzz from it too


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Ha ha that would explain my limp dick, even on high test and Tren lol
> 
> Yea I'm getting a little buzz from it too


 Ive just started on dimensions sibutramine 2 days ago. I split one 15mg pill into 2 and so far that does me for the whole day.

I seem to be getting a weird almost uneasy high from it. And im having a bloody hard time sleeping. I'm a bit spaced out tbf .Does anyone know if this subsides once tolerance builds?

I hope so because it really does a good job. I barely even think about food even on such a low dosage so I can see the potential.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

JB131 said:


> Ive just started on dimensions sibutramine 2 days ago. I split one 15mg pill into 2 and so far that does me for the whole day.
> 
> I seem to be getting a weird almost uneasy high from it. And im having a bloody hard time sleeping. I'm a bit spaced out tbf .Does anyone know if this subsides once tolerance builds?
> 
> I hope so because it really does a good job. I barely even think about food even on such a low dosage so I can see the potential.


 I started on dimensions 15mg for the first few days (1tab) then upped it too 2 tabs per day. I've been taking two tabs per day for two weeks now. Just a few days a go I cut it back to one tab because like you, I was buzzing my tits off and my sleep pattern was messed up. I have stopped them all together now as from today just to get my sleep routine back as it was affecting my training lol. I was also getting floppy d!ck too 

Ill start them again in a week at half a tab and see how I go.

I must say, they are potent as fook


----------

